# Discharge White Underbase for Plastisol Inks



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am going to try to use matsui discharge white as an underbase with plastisol ink on top. Normally I would just use unpigmented discharge but I am printing on purple and turquoise shirts that won't discharge to pure white. So I am thinking of using 75% discharge base with 25% white discharge for the underbase then print yellow plastisol on top.

Do I print the discharge base first and flash for about 10 seconds then print the yellow on top? Will the yellow be much brighter once it goes through the dryer? Does plastisol ink on top of the discharge interfere with the discharge from happening?

If anyone has tried this please give me any tips or warnings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Test. Your plastisol may also be effected by the discharge reaction.

Test. Flashing is a technique for plastisol and flashing rules for 100% solid plastisol don't apply to 20% solids water-based inks.


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

all i print is discharge and waterbase.. print the discharge, flash, then print the plastisol wet on wet after. I would flash the charge for like 6 sec or so, then let cool one station, then plastisol. it wont be that bright until it goes through the dryer.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We've experimented with using a discharge underbase and plastisol on top and the results were great. We mixed the activator into some matsui white discharge and tried different flash techniques and there really wasn't much difference in print if you flashed for 6 seconds or not at all. I ended up flashing just long enough to take the tack out of the underbase so it didn't stick to the next screen. I used the same screens to print with a plastisol white underbase and compared the final results and the discharge underbase was only slightly less vibrant but didn't have that shine that plastisol sometimes has. After washing I preferred the discharge underbase look over the standard white plastisol. The print was much softer but very bright.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Haig et al

Just an FYI update on new stuff for your tool kit.....

Matsui now has a "Brite Discharge Base" that has brighter results than the DSPS/DSFP by itself and doesn't quite have the slightly heavier hand as the Discharge White Premix.

Happy trails!


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm going to print this tomorrow. Also I do have 5 gallons of that brite discharge base and it works great. I have to add a little bit of the white DSFP to it because I am printing on purple and turquoise which both don't discharge to pure white.

I'll let you know my results.


----------



## Mangoman (Sep 26, 2009)

Curious, how did the shirts turn out? I'm looking into doing something like this with process printed shirts.
Thanks,
Mangoman


----------



## cv.graphink (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying this. The reason I want to try is because I have been over flashing my underbase which is boiling it. When I print a top color and send it through the dryer little specks of white show through the top color. Then I found out that I should be flashing 6-9 sec. instead of the 15-20 sec. I've been flashing. Anyways I was wanting to try to use a discharge underbase just to see what the outcome would be. It must not be that bad because one of the automatic press operators advised that I try it. It would have a softer feel to it, I assume because it's discharge and not plastisol on plastisol. Well obviously... you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Mangoman (Sep 26, 2009)

My hope is that the overall print won't be as thick as it would be with a plastisol white underbase.


----------



## jvieira (Jun 10, 2008)

Mangoman said:


> My hope is that the overall print won't be as thick as it would be with a plastisol white underbase.


any news on this? anyone else trying it out? we're going to give this a run this summer when there's less work to be done. I really want to give my customers something different and a soft print definitely will stand out with some people we work with (clothing brands).


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Check out plasticharge. No under base, works well with most cottons. The print will look dull and faded till it exits the dryer. If done right the print will be bright, very soft. There are some new discharge that don't have a pot life, I haven't tried them yet but will soon as I run out of my current stock.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

PatFinn said:


> all i print is discharge and waterbase.. print the discharge, flash, then print the plastisol wet on wet after. I would flash the charge for like 6 sec or so, then let cool one station, then plastisol. it wont be that bright until it goes through the dryer.


That's how I do it too.


----------

